# Anyone know where the Consult Harness is ??



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm having ignition problems on my R32 GTS.I hooked up with a mechanic at my dealership but we cant find the consult harness, to run a diagnostics check.

HELP


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Usually its mounted near the ECU behind the left kicker pannel (well at least on right hand drive models I've seen) However if your really desperate you can splice the loom and make up your own connector.....look on the loom diagram for your Rx and Tx lines.....

What sor of ignition issues are you having? Have you Checked your DFI package and each of the 6 coils? We had the same issue when installing a RB20DET into a VL.....We kept on loosing cylinders.....turned out to be a faulty DFI module......


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I could have sworn it was next to the fuse panel on the right side, below the steering wheel. A white connector with about 10 terminals? The same one you use to put the car into diagnostic mode? 

What sort of ignition trouble? 

Infrared, your info says you are in Barbados? Fancy that, so am I! PM me!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Carlito said:


> *I could have sworn it was next to the fuse panel on the right side, below the steering wheel. A white connector with about 10 terminals?
> *


If it was there I wouldnt have any trouble but it isnt. Thats where it is on my Pulsar.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Well here's the problem. Late last year the radiator went on the car. Later the head cracked I figured because of the radiator.
I bought another engine and swapped heads. It appears the guys who rebuilt the engine put mixed sparkplugs in(you dont even wanna know). I noticed a change so I got my mechanic to check it out so he suggested I change the spark plugs.When we tested the car after the change the engine wasnt firing up when we checked the plugs 2 werent firing. Thats the jist of it. I had extra plugs when I replaced them the same thing happened.

BTW Nizmodore any pics?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

If you can't find the Consult port, try this. 

Step 1: With the alloy cover off the coils, while the engine is running gently unplug the harness off each coil in turn. If the engine note changes (signifying one plug stopped firing) then replace the connector and try the next one. Where you find one that doesn't cause a change in engine note, that's one that is faulty.

Step 2: Unbolt a known good coil and swap it with one of the "bad" ones. Repeat step 1. If the good coil now works in the bad position, you need a coil. If the "bad" coil works in the previously good position, then you are looking at harness problems, maybe the coil amplifier or the plug itself.

We should get together sometime, as I've been through something similar before.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Of what the Consult connector or the DFI package? I haven't got my Skyline frontcut anymore so I cant really give you pics....

The DFI package is a little box that sits just above and behind the number 6 cylinder. You may need to remove the alloy plate between the the two rocker covers for each of the cam shafts...

Also check each of your coils....A faulty coil could really crimp your day!  

Hmmm I suggest you get your mechanic to check your number 2 coil....may be the source of all your problems! Also check your ignition loom for any breaks, aswell as checking the connector to the ECU. There are 6 wires that come out of the ECU to the DFI package (this is for a RB20DET). Check and make sure these are connected.....

On the subject of Cracked heads and RB engines.....well they all do that (yes all RB's) Oh well!

Anyway 10 terminals sounds waaaaaay to much for a Consult connector...how ever I've never seen a real Consult terminal and I may be wrong....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh btw I just found this on the VL forums......may be good to look at RB25DETT.......

http://www.ozperformance.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6933

The car its in is another "Nizmodore"


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Usually its mounted near the ECU behind the left kicker pannel (well at least on right hand drive models I've seen) However if your really desperate you can splice the loom and make up your own connector.....look on the loom diagram for your Rx and Tx lines.....
> 
> What sor of ignition issues are you having? Have you Checked your DFI package and each of the 6 coils? We had the same issue when installing a RB20DET into a VL.....We kept on loosing cylinders.....turned out to be a faulty DFI module...... *


watch out for those faulty DFI's


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Anyway 10 terminals sounds waaaaaay to much for a Consult connector...how ever I've never seen a real Consult terminal and I may be wrong....


The connector has a lot more terminals than wires. Only 4 or 5 are in use (off the top of my head).


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Nizmodore I meant pics of your car.

Sorry for the late response had problems with my pc so I had to format the hard drive. I'll give you an update on whats going on tomorrow.I havent had the time to check on the car.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah I have some pics of my car, but before the engine swap and the respray......(when it had the old RB30E in it). However I can't host em' coz my ISP's FTP server has shit itself...grrrrrrr

I can email you the pics if you want.....


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

okay or you can use sony image station. I'm curious about the turbo.

Oops I mean supercharger.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Ever got your problem fixed, infrared?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually no, still havent diagnosed the problem. 
The consult didnt report any faults. So I am getting the injectors checked and runnin through the whole ignition.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

My main problem is that since I did a head swap I dont know the history of the engine I salvaged. So I can only hope the previous owner was a fanatic like me.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Might also be the harness - heat eventually makes it brittle. My injector harness is running on a prayer right now. I will eventually have to rewire the whole thing.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope not because when I went to look at the engine before I bought it, the guy just had it in his yard exposed to all the elements.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Is it a RB25DE and did you get it from the "Colonel" in Bush Hall?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes thats the one. It came from a black GTS. 
You know the history ? 
Btw still dont know what's the problem now when it (finally) . starts it cuts out when I put in gear


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I know about one that came from a grey GTS, but the Colonel is the Skyline specialist, so he might well have got another one. He also had a RB20DET but I think he might have put that in his own car. Sad to say his car is now dead, having been wrecked. The story is very sad - he had the keys in his pocket and was driving another vehicle when his Skyline passed at hyper velocity and ran off the road! So I'm buying his manual tranny for mine. It'll be installed as soon as I can get my engine working - I got the head back today, and have a Trust GREX metal head on order, hopefully to get early next week.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually I think thats the same engine.
I am seriously considering checking as my next move.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I was also thinking of buying the same tranny but it seems you need it more than me.
Go for it .


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

As far as I know the GTS engine was working OK before it came out. Some of the sensors might have been swapped onto another engine, though, so it might just be a sensor problem you have. 
Still haven't got my head gasket yet, hopefully it will ship Monday by express mail. So I'm playing around with doing some painting on the various bits & pieces. Haven't done anything yet, though.


----------

